# Big Blue Cat



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

Biggest I have ever seen.. Had a long night but it was worth it!


----------



## Seeking Peace (Aug 4, 2016)

where did you get him?


----------



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

:whistling:River


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll say....it was worth it for sure! Thanks for the report and photos


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a big ol critter! What did it eat?


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Nioce big ol'e cat there!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I know of at least 1 forum member that may be upset because you kept that fish, but if it were me I would have. Very nice catfish. Set line or rod/reel?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang big ole Kitty.....what's the record? Gotta spit some details, bait and fishing rig.... CONGRATS!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> I know of at least 1 forum member that may be upset because you kept that fish, but if it were me I would have. Very nice catfish. Set line or rod/reel?




I ain't upset, just wish it would have been one of them bluegill eatin flatheads!
Nice blue!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Another WOW!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Dang that's a hoss. Do they eat good that big


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't catfished Escambia in years but have never seen a blue from up there. My guess would be caught from a trot line and they eat ok if you get rid of a lot of the red meat first. You can actually eat all of a ten pounder but you would be lucky to get as much good tasting meat from a 50 pounder. Either one is mostly head and guts


----------



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

Set line. Well I guess that's why they wasn't on our boat fishing huh?! Thing is it was cleaned and will be ate for sure not wasted. 😁


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Any cat cleaned properly and red meat cut out will fry like a boss.
Nice cat. I hope to do some juggin net weekend on the "Flat Bottom Girl"


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful Fish. Although I have killed them before that size, and bigger, I'll never do it again. As Tryn said, It's just not enough left after cleaning to kill something that contributes so much to the Bluecat population.

Beautiful creature though. A lot more fun on RodnReel.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I got T-Shirts


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol I'm just messing with you. I remember my first big blue cat, we killed it and ate him. He was the last one I ever killed, there are much better fish to eat IMO. But each to their own, nice fish though.


----------



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

:thumbup:Bar of Ivory soap works!

I need one of those shirts!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

rclawnservice16 said:


> Set line. Well I guess that's why they wasn't on our boat fishing huh?! Thing is it was cleaned and will be ate for sure not wasted.




Wasn't questioning you... Just noting that they are obviously there now. 
The last blues I cleaned seemed to have one fillet that was pretty and white, and one that was bloody like a bluefish. Same fish, one side bloody, one side not. 
My neighbor soaks his in ice water and swears by it.


----------



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

I was just kidding. I know what you mean


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have never caught a catfish that big on a set line. If it was on a bush hook I bet he stripped the bark off of the limb. I use Ivory soap too. Only fish Yellow River.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We messed around last night for Blues on Escambia. Caught 4 or 5, was home by midnight. Rain chased us away.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I must say those are the biggest tadpoles I have ever seen. :thumbup:


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> We messed around last night for Blues on Escambia. Caught 4 or 5, was home by midnight. Rain chased us away.


Nice fish bro. I just can't get over how white you're teeth are 😳


----------

